# LG 18650HG2 20A 3000mAh Battery suitable for 30w eleaf?



## Boeriemore (20/5/16)

I have removed a dead battery from my eleaf mod and am making a battery holder to be attached to the mod so I can easily remove the battery for charging. For testing purposes can I use my topbox mini battery (above) without causing damage to the battery, atomizer or mod?


----------



## blujeenz (20/5/16)

Boeriemore said:


> I have removed a dead battery from my eleaf mod and am making a battery holder to be attached to the mod so I can easily remove the battery for charging. For testing purposes can I use my topbox mini battery (above) without causing damage to the battery, atomizer or mod?


If the continous discharge current rating is the same as, or better than the original then it shouldn't be a problem.
Ideally, you should spot weld on some nickel straps used in making Ebike batt packs, then wrap it up with kapton tape.
I'd browse Mooch's batt charts for peace of mind though.
ymmv


----------



## Boeriemore (20/5/16)

blujeenz said:


> If the continous discharge current rating is the same as, or better than the original then it shouldn't be a problem.
> Ideally, you should spot weld on some nickel straps used in making Ebike batt packs, then wrap it up with kapton tape.
> I'd browse Mooch's batt charts for peace of mind though.
> ymmv




i am not fitting a new battery inside the mod. I welded the + and - wires from the mod to the terminals I fitted in my battery holder.
I just want to connect this battery for a few moments to see if I have reassembled the mod correctly and all the buttons work.


----------



## blujeenz (20/5/16)

Boeriemore said:


> i am not fitting a new battery inside the mod. I welded the + and - wires from the mod to the terminals I fitted in my battery holder.
> I just want to connect this battery for a few moments to see if I have reassembled the mod correctly and all the buttons work.


Oh okay, I was thinking that you wanted to embed a replacement batt inside the mod, but that should work yes.


----------



## Boeriemore (20/5/16)

blujeenz said:


> Oh okay, I was thinking that you wanted to embed a replacement batt inside the mod, but that should work yes.


Thank you. Fingers crossed because a plastic bit fell out when I removed the inners. Watching that video of the mod being stripped I could still not identify this part.


----------



## blujeenz (20/5/16)

Boeriemore said:


> Thank you. Fingers crossed because a plastic bit fell out when I removed the inners. Watching that video of the mod being stripped I could still not identify this part.


Perhaps a plastic spacer behind a button, got a pic?


----------



## Boeriemore (21/5/16)

blujeenz said:


> Perhaps a plastic spacer behind a button, got a pic?


Here it is in front of the holder/mod.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## blujeenz (21/5/16)

Boeriemore said:


> Here it is in front of the holder/mod.
> View attachment 55001


Tricky one that, looks like it might have gone around the 510 connection to act as a standoff between the pcb and battery, or perhaps clips over a wire and isolates the pcb.
Seems like it could be the same width as the pcb and therefore related.

edit checked out YT dissassembly vids and theres definitely no space at the bottom.
I'd imagine the pcb might be a bit shorter in your version and it was used to keep the pcb edge away from the bottom of the very shiny conductive 510 area, circled in red in the below screenshot.


----------



## Boeriemore (21/5/16)

blujeenz said:


> Tricky one that, looks like it might have gone around the 510 connection to act as a standoff between the pcb and battery, or perhaps clips over a wire and isolates the pcb.
> Seems like it could be the same width as the pcb and therefore related.
> 
> edit checked out YT dissassembly vids and theres definitely no space at the bottom.
> ...



When I tested the holder prior to tightening the screws and gluing the contacts, five taps on the button and the unit switched on and I was able to increase and decrease the voltage. I did this twice but since then it will not switch on. I have just unsoldered and removed the PCB again. Checked continuity from the board to battery. All OK. I re-assembled it but still it will not switch on.
Could that part possibly be related to the problem?


----------



## blujeenz (21/5/16)

Boeriemore said:


> When I tested the holder prior to tightening the screws and gluing the contacts, five taps on the button and the unit switched on and I was able to increase and decrease the voltage. I did this twice but since then it will not switch on. I have just unsoldered and removed the PCB again. Checked continuity from the board to battery. All OK. I re-assembled it but still it will not switch on.
> Could that part possibly be related to the problem?


Possibly, something may be shorted out, try removing everything and laying the connected parts out to see if it will start up again, if it does then that spacer is key.

Another consideration is that the fire button may be either shorted or dis, hence not recognised by the pcb.


----------



## Boeriemore (31/5/16)

Ok. After fiddling around I got it to work again. Now time to buy batteries for this eleaf.
Someone suggested a Sony VTC5 or Samsung 25R battery but at 30 amps I am concerned
about possible overheating. Can someone please suggest a safe battery and one that will not cause 
damage to the mod's PCB?


----------

